# my new 09 Noah



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

here is my new Noah, just built up. Some may notice this isnt the only place I posted it. Saying I am proud of this bike is an understatement. I love it and cant wait to get it out on the road.


----------



## fastbluebike (Aug 13, 2005)

Fantastic Very nice Another Campy beauty. Ride Report:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Luis50 (Jul 29, 2008)

Man, that is nice. Enjoy it.

Luis


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice,

They improved the graphics over the '08 by leaps and bounds. The internal cables are nice, too. I have an O8 that rides like a dream, you will like it. Enjoy
Don Hanson


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Noah looks great, I'm trying to decide between the 09' Noah and Cervelo Soloist Carbon (S2). Has anyone here compared these two frames? Ride, handling, performance?


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Finishing a build on a beautiful bike like that on 11/15/08 is
the equivalant of committing psychological Hari-Kari. Sitting
there and looking at it for 5 months! You may require sedation.


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

i only know what a buddy of mine told me about the soloist he had. said was light and aero and climbed pretty decent but was a little flexy at the head tube. he didnt keep it long but I never road it myself. Also havent had the chance to ride my Noah either but reviews on the 08 were great...stiff, light, and good handling. 09 isnt supposed to lose those qualities but added the aero aspects of the soloist.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Please let me know when you have a few miles on the Noah. BTW what size is the frame?


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

it is an xs. ridleys seem to run a bit big. i had a 52cm specialized and they have pretty much the same geometry. i think the weather is going to be warm enough to get some miles in tomorrow. will post impression


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Super kosher.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

no saddle to stem drop? ne moar pix?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

smbrum, if you can't get out on it this winter, sedn it down here to TX and I'll make sure it gets the kind of quality miles and speed that it deserves.


----------



## jedflip23 (Nov 19, 2008)

more pictures please.... I have my eyes on the Noah for a while


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice build. What cables are those? I've been on the look out for a white set for ages...


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Good the see the economy is not affecting everyone. What recession!?


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

not really sure. a buddy of mine knows a bike shop that carries in stock. He picked them up for me. I can see if he can get me the name and let you know.


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

jedflip23 said:


> more pictures please.... I have my eyes on the Noah for a while


any specific pics you are looking for? let me know what you want to see and any specific angles..would be happy to post.


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

tyjacks said:


> Please let me know when you have a few miles on the Noah. BTW what size is the frame?


got out on it sunday and it rides amazing. super stiff and handling in fast corners or descents is superb. It is a very strong sprinting bike or if you are climbing out of the saddle. It was windy so high speed flats were not realistic and so I am not sure of the aero advantage that Ridley claims. Fun bike to ride though and I am glad I went with this purchase.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

can u post close ups of the fork bb and chainstays i wanna see how wide fork and stays are the paint is deceptive. any idea how this compares to an 06' orbea opal stiffness wise?


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks mate - that would be good, but don't go out of your way for it.


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

*upclose pic*

i tried to make sure I had a component or some reference point in the shot so you could get an idea of the size. amazingly I couldnt find a tape measure or ruler anywhere in this house. I dont know how it compares to the Opal as I have never ridden an Orbea. A friend of mine who has owned just about every high end carbon and steel bikes made rode it and said it felt as stiff as anything he has ever ridden. Hope this helps. Its definitely the stiffest thing I have ridden but I have only ridden a handful of bikes. He has had Supersix, Caad 9, Colnago Xtreme, Soloist, Scott CR1, Eddy Merkx, Litespeed, and several steel frames


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 25, 2008)

kenyonCycleist said:


> can u post close ups of the fork bb and chainstays i wanna see how wide fork and stays are the paint is deceptive. any idea how this compares to an 06' orbea opal stiffness wise?


something you may find of interest around the stays etc is that the fit is TIGHT. My R-sys fit just, but no good for my HED C2's. :mad2: (apologies for those that have seen the pics in the wheels and tyres forum) . Same with the forks.

I am sticking on a rear Attack force tyre tonight just to see if that will fit.

the bike is a rocket though... got mine in a size large, i'm right inbetween large and xl, the head tube seems quite high on this, and the seatpost has plenty of fore and aft adjustment (like a look ergo post - 3 positions). My Pinarello is the next size up and i've got the same measurements no probs.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

so only 1 side of the stays/fork has the airfoil thingy?


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 25, 2008)

kenyonCycleist said:


> so only 1 side of the stays/fork has the airfoil thingy?


No. Both sides.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Disappointed to hear about the tight stay clearance. That makes it possibly a bit impractical for training on.....

I am trying to weigh up Noah vs Damocles right now....perhaps Damocles is a bit more roomy down there?


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

williethewaiter said:


> something you may find of interest around the stays etc is that the fit is TIGHT. My R-sys fit just, but no good for my HED C2's. :mad2: (apologies for those that have seen the pics in the wheels and tyres forum) . Same with the forks.
> 
> I am sticking on a rear Attack force tyre tonight just to see if that will fit.
> 
> the bike is a rocket though... got mine in a size large, i'm right inbetween large and xl, the head tube seems quite high on this, and the seatpost has plenty of fore and aft adjustment (like a look ergo post - 3 positions). My Pinarello is the next size up and i've got the same measurements no probs.


i'm surprised to hear about the clearance issue you are having. I have Zipp 303's with Vittoria 21MM tires and my clearance is fine on fork and stays. After your post I had to go and double check as I had noticed anything when building up. Mine looks good. What size tire are you running?


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 25, 2008)

smbrum said:


> i'm surprised to hear about the clearance issue you are having. I have Zipp 303's with Vittoria 21MM tires and my clearance is fine on fork and stays. After your post I had to go and double check as I had noticed anything when building up. Mine looks good. What size tire are you running?


3mm conti 4000's on the r-sys. There's enough room on there, but if i got a lot of flex it would rub (unlikely with the r-sys). Just put on a set of Attack forces last night which makes the spacing even tighter. The wheel doesn't look like it's sitting right in the frame either, will have it up to the shop this arvo to get it checked.

As for the clearance on hte HEDs, defo not a tyre issue as it's teh carbon fairing that jams against the frame.

Am trying to find a pair of 808's to replace at the moment.. just too bad i've got no money left to buy any!


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 25, 2008)

another thing for those of you interested in the Noah. What I didn't notice is that the 'black' on the frame isn't actually painted.. you can't see that so well under light. 

But it's like campy carbon cranks, same nude carbon (is it called unidirectional) and it was leaning up against the wall with direct sunlight on it this morning and you could see the carbon effect and it looks STUNNING.

smbrum - suggest putting some rubber widgets over the cables where they touch the head tube otherwise it makes a very bad rattle.. of course unless you actually get to ride on decent roads.


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

williethewaiter said:


> another thing for those of you interested in the Noah. What I didn't notice is that the 'black' on the frame isn't actually painted.. you can't see that so well under light.
> 
> But it's like campy carbon cranks, same nude carbon (is it called unidirectional) and it was leaning up against the wall with direct sunlight on it this morning and you could see the carbon effect and it looks STUNNING.
> 
> smbrum - suggest putting some rubber widgets over the cables where they touch the head tube otherwise it makes a very bad rattle.. of course unless you actually get to ride on decent roads.


good suggestion...will hunt some down. and yeah the nude carbon does look fantastic. I have been very impressed with this bike all the way around. by far the best one I have owned.


----------



## Lance#8in09 (Sep 13, 2008)

very nice


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

so how is it after riding it for a bit?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

That is too bad that the clearance is tight, I like to spend most of my time on larger tires.

I use a 25 in back on my Damocles, I want to fit a 27 but would like to try it without buying a tire first. The fork looks to be no problem it has plenty of clearance there.


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

it is awesome !!! Best feeling bike I have been on. A buddy of mine that rides a Colnago and just came off a Cervelo Soloist said it feels smoother than the Colnago and stiffer than the Cervelo. Cant wait to get some longer rides in and really test out its strengths.


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah i can see where a larger tire like you use would be a serious issue. I ride 21mm and prefer the more narrow tire. Of course I am not going on winding descents and need wider shoes. I think though that the Noah is designed for smaller tires as Ridley boasts about the aero advantages of this over other road bikes. When you look at it in person it is clear it is designed with aerodynamics in mind and a more narrow tire set. My frame looks like it could accomodate a 23mm but I dont think it would take more than that...possible but wouldnt bank on it.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

cool bike. one thing i don't totally understand about these noah's is the color scheme, gruppo thing. are the noah red, blue, and green all the same bike with sram, campy, and shimano groups respectively, or slightly different bikes? if they are the same, i wonder how many people have bought primarily based on color and sort of thought secondarily about which top-tier group the bike has. i, for one, really dig the shimano/green scheme but i bet it would put alot of people off.


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

all of the colors are the same bike. They package up different color with different groupo on the website but you can get any color with any groupo. When I went to competitivecyclist it was letting me build up any color with all the groupo's offered. I dont know if a LBS has different packages available than what you can get at compet.cyclist but CC had just about everything. I would say most if not all purchases are made based on color, or what was available. When I bought mine my LBS was told the blue wasnt available in the US. I searched around and found a place that could get it for me but availability may determine what color scheme you can get.


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 25, 2008)

smbrum said:


> yeah i can see where a larger tire like you use would be a serious issue. I ride 21mm and prefer the more narrow tire. Of course I am not going on winding descents and need wider shoes. I think though that the Noah is designed for smaller tires as Ridley boasts about the aero advantages of this over other road bikes. When you look at it in person it is clear it is designed with aerodynamics in mind and a more narrow tire set. My frame looks like it could accomodate a 23mm but I dont think it would take more than that...possible but wouldnt bank on it.


unfortunately I've got an issue with my frame.... had noticed the wheel didn't look to be sitting in the frame correctly - looks kinda like the wheel isn't dished correctly, but stick any wheel in and it's the same. 

Chaps in the shop seem to think it's a mis-aligned frame. Haven't had a chance to get the tool on there to take pics etc yet. Not like a steel frame where you can bend it back into shape!

Gutted, is going to be a major pain in the ar$e. It's still perfectly ridable, but defo issues with wider tyres.

did a 100 mile race on the weekend and put on a new attack force. Looked pretty tight on the right hand side of the frame, but thought it would be ok with the lack of flex in the r-sys wheels. Might have made sense to test it out first.. :blush2: 

felt a slight rubbing out of the saddle, nothing drastic. However on a particularly knarly downhill started smelling a LOT of burning rubber. thought a brake pad must have slipped and was rubbing the tyre. Got to the finish and the sidewall of hte tyre was pretty worn - lucky it didn't blow.

Just sucks cause A: this frame is so super fast it's crazy, sitting on the flats riding tempo it just hums. B: i got this from competitive so means I have to send it back to the US etc. will be a hassle for sure.:mad2:


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

So the frame itself sounds like a set of aero wheelz? coolness


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Williethwaiter,
What is the seat tube length on your 09' Noah? Center of crank to the bottom of the seat rails? Is it near or over over 78cm?


----------



## Team Murray (Jul 17, 2007)

*Out of Dish Frame*

I just discovered the same issue with my Damocles. It manifested this problem is wobble in the rear end. I sent in photos to the distributor who forwarded them to Ridley. Ridley is going to replace my frame. Apparently, the rear drop was not glued in correctly.



williethewaiter said:


> unfortunately I've got an issue with my frame.... had noticed the wheel didn't look to be sitting in the frame correctly - looks kinda like the wheel isn't dished correctly, but stick any wheel in and it's the same.
> 
> Chaps in the shop seem to think it's a mis-aligned frame. Haven't had a chance to get the tool on there to take pics etc yet. Not like a steel frame where you can bend it back into shape!
> 
> ...


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 25, 2008)

tyjacks said:


> Williethwaiter,
> What is the seat tube length on your 09' Noah? Center of crank to the bottom of the seat rails? Is it near or over over 78cm?


yep 785 mine was cut to... 

also on the good news front I took a hit and got some 808's, chucked them in, and they sit straight in the frame.

So I'm mucho confused about what's going on.. two sets of mavics not dished properly? doesn't sound right. Oh well guess i just have to ride the zipps every single time :thumbsup:


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

NE moar ride impressions?


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*hed c2's are wider wheel that's why....*



williethewaiter said:


> 3mm conti 4000's on the r-sys. There's enough room on there, but if i got a lot of flex it would rub (unlikely with the r-sys). Just put on a set of Attack forces last night which makes the spacing even tighter. The wheel doesn't look like it's sitting right in the frame either, will have it up to the shop this arvo to get it checked.
> 
> As for the clearance on hte HEDs, defo not a tyre issue as it's teh carbon fairing that jams against the frame.
> 
> Am trying to find a pair of 808's to replace at the moment.. just too bad i've got no money left to buy any!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the actual rim is wider. 
that's the advantage of the c2 rim vs. it;s original jet 60.

this bike was not meant for that wheel it appears.


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 25, 2008)

tyjacks said:


> Williwthewaiter,
> Any ride, performance, handling and overall updates on the 09' Noah?


absolutely love it. 

Handling? point it and it goes, you can throw it around like anything but it's still stable as. The handling is just superb.

Only handling aspect that is bad is that i can't get peoples mitts off it when it's parked up after a ride Seriously think it's the best looking bike out there at the moment pics just don't do it justice.

I'm using 808's on it and it is just fast fast fast. Seriously feels like every single bit of power you're putting through the cranks is going to the wheels. Which makes it climb superbly also - have noticed I seem to be consistently in a cog lower on my local hills compared to my pinarello.

The fat thin tubes make it feel a little bit 'tinny', but that just adds to the 'race bike' aspect (fast) of it, but in saying that it's still fine for long rides, but I have to admit I like a super stiff bike. You get a bit of noise through the frame from the fat tubes.

Only thing I've noticed thus far is that where the gear cable goes into the frame, I had one of those little metal jobbies on the end (that I've forgotten the name of) and that seemed to be not good on the frame.. when I turn the bars there is a cracking noise that seems to be the carbon.. so am ripping that off straight away. Don't think it's done any damage but I'm not 100% sure. Possibly caused by the cable not running in perfectly straight as I'm dropping the bars when I stick the aeros on.

And the other weird thing is that the rear derailleur hanger seems to keep going out of whack. I swear I haven't leant the bike up against anything etc but I've straightened it twice now. I'm sure it's not the bike but makes no sense to me why it's occuring but I'm going to be keeping a close eye on it! 

Also as I reported earlier no issues with frame straightness it was totally just me being a retard with my wheels.. they don't seem to be dished right despite my r-sys being pretty much brand new.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

williethewaiter said:


> yep 785 mine was cut to...
> 
> also on the good news front I took a hit and got some 808's, chucked them in, and they sit straight in the frame.
> 
> So I'm mucho confused about what's going on.. two sets of mavics not dished properly? doesn't sound right. Oh well guess i just have to ride the zipps every single time :thumbsup:


Williwthewaiter, 
Any ride, performance, handling and overall updates on the 09' Noah?


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

tyjacks said:


> Williwthewaiter,
> Any ride, performance, handling and overall updates on the 09' Noah?


i concur with williethewaiter on the ride & performance. the bike handles like it is on a rail and fells very stable. I also feel it climbs better than the Specialized I had. It is so stiff when you are in the saddle because of the integrated seatmast but when you jump out of the saddle on a climb it is immediate power transfer and feels like a rocket. I havent done any big rides over 30 miles so cant speak for comfort on the long rides but it is as stiff as they come. hell-of-a sprinting bike as well. 

I used the housing caps on the rear brake cable where it routes into the frame and it is fine there. I didnt put them on the deraileur cables though as it did seem to put too much stress on the carbon. Fits fine into the frame without the caps. 

I'd like to have the deep dish wheels like willie but already dropped too much on this set up. 303's will have to do but I'm sure those 808's would really compliment the aero's on this bike,


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Williethewaiter and smbrum,

Are you using 808 and 303 Tubular or clinchers? Ordered my frame a two weeks ago, hopefully it will be here by mid January. Currently riding an 07' Soloist Team (S1) and loving it, but I wanted to try a Carbon frame and the Noah seems to fit the bill.


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Good choice, 
but i still wonder why Ridley bend noah's tube..
Unforetunately, i miss Noah 2008 Green..


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 25, 2008)

tyjacks said:


> Williethewaiter and smbrum,
> 
> Are you using 808 and 303 Tubular or clinchers? Ordered my frame a two weeks ago, hopefully it will be here by mid January. Currently riding an 07' Soloist Team (S1) and loving it, but I wanted to try a Carbon frame and the Noah seems to fit the bill.


Clinchers. Love them. tubs are just too much of a hassle, with the whole biffing a tyre thing everytime you get a puncture etc. The clinchers these days are getting pretty close to a tub anyhoo.

Main thing for me was I was more worried about cracking a rim on a tub 808 - figured a clincher with an alloy rim would be a bit more likely to withstand a big hit from a bad patch of road than a straight carbon rim - especially on NZ roads and at 1400 bucks a rim to replace.

sorry only pic I've got of my bike with zipps on it is from my phone. Man it's fast, just smoking!


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Yep, those Noahs look amazing.

I really think a CF stem should be mandatory though! Just about everything in these pix is CF. To me, the aluminum stems are a jarring note. I am speaking mostly from an appearance perspective. That plain piece of aluminum tube just doesn't look right.

I know, I know, many of us have preferences for aluminum bars and/or stems. Yet we use CF rims and crank arms. Oh - frames too


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

williethewaiter said:


> Clinchers. Love them. tubs are just too much of a hassle, with the whole biffing a tyre thing everytime you get a puncture etc. The clinchers these days are getting pretty close to a tub anyhoo.
> 
> Main thing for me was I was more worried about cracking a rim on a tub 808 - figured a clincher with an alloy rim would be a bit more likely to withstand a big hit from a bad patch of road than a straight carbon rim - especially on NZ roads and at 1400 bucks a rim to replace.
> 
> sorry only pic I've got of my bike with zipps on it is from my phone. Man it's fast, just smoking!


Williethewaiter,
Man those wheels really set-off the Noah frame, some sweet 808's. How do they handle in crosswinds and do they make $2K worth of difference? Please let me know more as you get more miles on the Noah, my frame is scheduled to arrive in late January. 
Anticipation is a [email protected]#$h. Man that's one Sweet ride ....


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

nice bike

why is the damn head tube so high?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

footballcat said:


> nice bike
> 
> why is the damn head tube so high?



Maybe it just looks that way, the head tube on a Noah is really not that tall for a given effective top tube length.


----------



## mjolnir2k (Sep 1, 2004)

WOW, *really* sweet looking bike. 

Always liked the Ridley line...and the NOAH is just amazing. :thumbsup:


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

williethewaiter said:


> Clinchers. Love them. tubs are just too much of a hassle, with the whole biffing a tyre thing everytime you get a puncture etc. The clinchers these days are getting pretty close to a tub anyhoo.
> 
> Main thing for me was I was more worried about cracking a rim on a tub 808 - figured a clincher with an alloy rim would be a bit more likely to withstand a big hit from a bad patch of road than a straight carbon rim - especially on NZ roads and at 1400 bucks a rim to replace.
> 
> sorry only pic I've got of my bike with zipps on it is from my phone. Man it's fast, just smoking!


Williwthewaiter, 
Any ride, performance, handling and overall updates on your 09' Noah? Mine just arrived last week, trying to decide on components and wheels.


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 25, 2008)

tyjacks said:


> Williwthewaiter,
> Any ride, performance, handling and overall updates on your 09' Noah? Mine just arrived last week, trying to decide on components and wheels.


only thing I can add is that I think this bike is perfect. It just does everything you want and handles so well. With the 808's on it just feels so fast it's crazy. Just to be funny I rode them on a bunch ride a while back and we usually wind it out a bit on the way home. Dropped everyone but one person (and I put out a lot of draft so not too much of an issue holding on!) It was magic! 

Guess i probably like it so much as it just feels like it was made to fit me perfectly. The wheels complement it perfectly and I'm glad I got some Zipps despite the extra they cost over the HED's.. the build just feels heaps better on the zipps.

Last ride I actually used it for was an ironman team ride.. slapped some aero bars on shoved the seat forward a bit and it was just awesome! Had a bad ride with some other issues (had to stop for a bit after having some crazy heart issues - as it turns out caused by major caffiene OD!) but afterwards all i could think was 'man the bike was just awesome' and still had the 11th fastest time.

Only thing I'm not enjoying is that I haven't ridden it for a month as I had shoulder surgery and still can't ride!


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Not a fan of Carbon but damn is that a hot bike. If I were ever persuaded to the carbon side that would definately be a top contender.


----------



## LosAngelino (May 30, 2008)

View attachment 159621
Do any other Noah fans out there agree with me that this paint scheme is (way) cooler than the those available on competitive cyclist?


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

main reason I use aluminum bars is because thats the first point of contact in a crash. I went down in a relatively slow pace last year and my $250 CF bars snapped like a tooth pick. No indication anywhere else that the bike was in a crash. Heck I didnt even rip my jersey it was such a non event. Had I had Al bars I could have jumped up and rode home. Instead I was pushing for a long while. No more CF bars for me!


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

LosAngelino said:


> View attachment 159621
> Do any other Noah fans out there agree with me that this paint scheme is (way) cooler than the those available on competitive cyclist?


where was that one available at? wasnt even listed as a color scheme on Ridleys site but it is the same color scheme as the 09 Helium. It does look cool but wasnt even an option when i ordered mine.


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 25, 2008)

Nah - it's ok but the large 'Noah' font and size looks rubbish.

happy with my paint job.. especially the naked carbon look in the sun that you can't see in pics!


----------



## free945 (Mar 19, 2009)

varian72 said:


> Good the see the economy is not affecting everyone. What recession!?


  ,:thumbsup:


----------



## sd790 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Here's mine*

I finally have my dream bike - thanks mostly to this thread that I kept coming back to! When searching for my new ride, nothing got me excited like the Noah. I've got just over 100 miles on it now, so we're just getting to know each other. 

I have a friend who is a serious photographer who'll be taking some better pics soon. Until then, enjoy these.


----------



## LosAngelino (May 30, 2008)

Pretty sweet. What were you riding before?


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Unica said:


> Thanks mate - that would be good, but don't go out of your way for it.


I know it's a little late, but those are Jagwire cables. http://www.jagwireusa.com/


----------



## sd790 (Dec 13, 2008)

LosAngelino said:


> Pretty sweet. What were you riding before?



A 2006 Giant OCR1. Quite an upgrade, eh?


----------



## LosAngelino (May 30, 2008)

sd790 said:


> A 2006 Giant OCR1. Quite an upgrade, eh?


I actually just talked to a regular on the Thursday 'Barry Wolf' ride who has a friend that recently traded up to a Noah from his Giant. Small world? Or just co-incidence?

Give us a full report when you've put some more miles on it.


----------



## sd790 (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, I'm 800 miles into my new Noah and thought I'd share my thoughts.

It's great. Seriously, it's a great bike. Every time I have ridden it, I have said "I love this bike". And I'm faster than ever on it.

There's good news and bad news about my Ridley Noah. 
The good news is that the bike just comes to life at about 32mph. It awakens as if from a deep slumber and realizes that it's time to take over from me. I guess that this is when the aerodynamics of the slotted fork and seatstays actually does something worthwhile. It becomes so stable at high speeds that I have wondered whether or not it's actually a bicycle then. It's amazing. The bad news is that I don't get to 32mph nearly often enough.  

I have read in some reviews that the ride of the Noah was harsh. With that expectation, I've been pleasantly surprised at how comfortable of a ride it has been. Chip-seal roads that were bone-rattlers on my last bike (aluminum) are barely noticeable now. I think that the slotted fork and seatstays actually provide some softening from what would probably be a really stiff ride otherwise. I've ridden a few other high-end carbon fiber bikes and they all have had a similar "buttery" smoothness to them that I'm glad to enjoy on the Noah.

Handling is phenomenal. I'm faster and more confident in corners than ever before. I feel far more stable and don't even think about whether or not the bike will can handle it when I dive into a sharp corner with a group of other riders around me.

I don't have any real hills in my immediate area, but there are a few "speedbumps" that we call hills - 200 feet or so. The group that I ride usually ride with usually races to the top of these hills. I'm now at the top of these short climbs with the fastest guys and am a real contender in the sprints to the top. When I push the bike, it translates all of my (meek) power into forward momentum.

The one problem that I have with this bike is its attitude. This bike laughs at me when I ride it hard. Here I am going anaerobic bridging a gap and my friggin' bike is saying to me, "is that all you've got?". I really do think it has that attitude.

Seriously, I really don't have any criticisms yet. It's a great bike that I''ve enjoyed riding each time.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

sd790,
Any more thoughts or comments on the 09' Noah? How has it been so far this season.


----------



## sd790 (Dec 13, 2008)

tyjacks said:


> sd790,
> Any more thoughts or comments on the 09' Noah? How has it been so far this season.


It was worth every penny and I've never had a moment of regret. :thumbsup: 

It handles great, rides smoothly enough for me and is strong enough for me to torque as hard as possible against it without any problem.

I'm 6' 0" tall and the medium frame is a perfect fit. Let me know if you have any specific questions or want my opinion about anything in particular.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reponse, LBS received my frame, Large, (6'2" 235lbs) but I've had to delay the build-up for budget $$$$ reasons. Hoping to have it ready to roll by the end of July. When I look at the frame it makes me droool... I have the DA 7800 group, Fulcrum Torq RS Crank. Will get Niobium's soon.

How is the excelleration? And performance at 25mph+ ? 
Although the engine is about 90% of this...


----------



## sd790 (Dec 13, 2008)

tyjacks said:


> Thanks for the reponse, LBS received my frame, Large, (6'2" 235lbs) but I've had to delay the build-up for budget $$$$ reasons. Hoping to have it ready to roll by the end of July. When I look at the frame it makes me droool... I have the DA 7800 group, Fulcrum Torq RS Crank. Will get Niobium's soon.
> 
> How is the excelleration? And performance at 25mph+ ?
> Although the engine is about 90% of this...


Acceleration is awesome and the bike just comes to life at higher speeds. Now all I've got to do is be able to sustain them.  

Go get that bike!


----------



## jp213214 (Nov 20, 2009)

So, if you are primarily a recreational cyclist (read: no crits) and do many more 3:30 - 4 hour rides than you do 1 hour sprint or TT efforts, is the Noah the right choice? I love the look of the bike but don't want to get something that, ultimately, isn't the right choice for my riding habits. In terms of "harshness" that some have written about here, how does it compare to a Madone or an R3, for example. Are we talking night and day or, as with most things road biking, is the difference largely imagined or basically insignificant.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Took my Noah out for the initial ride and, all I can say is "Hold on to your [email protected]" this thing is a rocket. Still making a few minor fit and tightening adjustments, but once this thing is dialed in the only limit is the rider. The ride is firm but not harsh, depending on your saddle and handle bars, kinda like driving a high performance sports car. Could easily do 3 - 5 hour rides. Climbing is very aggressive by nature, acceleration is very simple you push the pedals and this thing moves out, power transfer is instant. Max speed so far is about 32mph on a flat terrain. Currently using my backup set of Shimano RH-550's, planning to upgrade to custom built EDGE 45's or Fulcrum Zeros very soon.

The only downside.. I realized that I don't have the physical conditioning to push this bike to utilize it's capabilities.. :-( ...But hopefully by spring 2010 I will...

This is a great frame, very good alternative to Cervelo, Trek and Cannondale.


----------



## sd790 (Dec 13, 2008)

I would consider myself a fast recreational rider - I don't race but probably could be pack fodder if I wanted to try. Most of my group rides are two hours or less, but I have had some rides over 5 hours on my Noah. Harshness has never been a thought to me while riding. I think the ride is consistent with other high-end carbon frames that I have ridden (specialized roubaix, orbea orca), although I haven't ridden either a Madone or R3 specifically. 

Seriously, I appreciate my Noah during every ride. I have thousands of miles on it and have had no regrets at all. I just recently told a buddy that if my frame were to crumble today, I'd go buy another Noah immediately.


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 25, 2008)

jp213214 said:


> So, if you are primarily a recreational cyclist (read: no crits) and do many more 3:30 - 4 hour rides than you do 1 hour sprint or TT efforts, is the Noah the right choice? I love the look of the bike but don't want to get something that, ultimately, isn't the right choice for my riding habits. In terms of "harshness" that some have written about here, how does it compare to a Madone or an R3, for example. Are we talking night and day or, as with most things road biking, is the difference largely imagined or basically insignificant.


wow hard to beleive I've now had my Noah for a year...

I would say it also depends what your road surfaces are like.. I certainly find the Noah to be a 'harsher' ride than say my Pinarello, but I believe a lot of that is due to the ISP.

Depends what your rating of comfort is over stiffness / responsiveness. I've done plenty of long rides on it, and it doesn't bother me at all, but I just want stiffness and responsiveness.

Our roads are pretty rough in NZ, I've been using R-sys on my noah and I find they help a lot with dampening things down.

But I can honestly say I've never got off my bike and felt "beaten up", so I don't think it's a major drama


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 25, 2009)

Internal cables are clutch


----------



## Troy16 (Jan 2, 2003)

Aero Wheels And A Saddle That Is At The Same Level As The Bars = Priceless. Lol


----------



## j-man (Sep 3, 2009)

that thing looks amazing!!! i love the blue color!


----------



## jago (Mar 24, 2009)

I've had a Noah frame sitting in my garage for few moths now, until I got enough $$$ for the gruppo (Chorus 11sp). I finally got all the parts, but I'm confused with internal cabling.

Do I just run the cables trough, or I need some special cable holders that keep the cables snug in the holes preventing them from rattling around inside the tubes.


----------



## ilovejuve (Jun 2, 2008)

just got my noah today. cant wait to build her up and see if its as good as everyone says. i ride a cervelo slc-sl right now and there is definite flex in the head tube area. but otherwise its a great bike. hopefuly the noah can match and surpass it.


----------



## sd790 (Dec 13, 2008)

jago said:


> I've had a Noah frame sitting in my garage for few moths now, until I got enough $$$ for the gruppo (Chorus 11sp). I finally got all the parts, but I'm confused with internal cabling.
> 
> Do I just run the cables trough, or I need some special cable holders that keep the cables snug in the holes preventing them from rattling around inside the tubes.


Just run the cables straight through. There are grommets in the frame where the cables enter/exit the frame. The tension of the cables will be enough to keep them from moving around inside the frame.


----------



## jago (Mar 24, 2009)

sd790 said:


> There are grommets in the frame where the cables enter/exit the frame.


Thx. Are you talking about "inserts" that the guy talks about in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f8JijECXzc part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mbaSAzgfiI&NR=1

Also, I've taken a closer look at the frame, the front der cable comes out through a hole in BB shell, and there is a plastic cable guide near this exit hole. The cable then goes through the plastic guide and then back into the frame, upwards, toward fder. But the end of the plastic guide doesn't come all the way to the hole and the cable is bound to rub on the frame at the hole. Shouldn't there be some additional protection or cable guide?


----------



## sd790 (Dec 13, 2008)

jago said:


> Thx. Are you talking about "inserts" that the guy talks about in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f8JijECXzc part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mbaSAzgfiI&NR=1
> 
> Also, I've taken a closer look at the frame, the front der cable comes out through a hole in BB shell, and there is a plastic cable guide near this exit hole. The cable then goes through the plastic guide and then back into the frame, upwards, toward fder. But the end of the plastic guide doesn't come all the way to the hole and the cable is bound to rub on the frame at the hole. Shouldn't there be some additional protection or cable guide?


Yes, those are the same inserts I was talking about. No worries about cables slapping around inside there.

Here is a friggin' UGLY pic of the underside area of my bike - please excuse the crud from my recent ride! The cable is rubbing the frame a bit there, but not too much to be concerned about. I considered that when I built it up and decided that it wasn't worth the trouble of trying to put something in there that might bind up the cable anyways.
View attachment 191892


----------



## jrz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

ilovejuv, update soon. The Cervelo slc-sl and the Noah are the two bikes I am considering so would love to know your opinion of the two in head to head comparison. Do update!


----------



## jago (Mar 24, 2009)

Thx for the pic, sd790. I think I'll do the same with F-der cable.
Are you running full length housing for the rear brake cable, or just two short pieces, front and rear + original housing in the top tube. Are you using housing end caps? Campagnolo supplied metal end caps with their cable housing, I'm not sure these should be used on a CF frame.


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 25, 2008)

jago said:


> Thx for the pic, sd790. I think I'll do the same with F-der cable.
> Are you running full length housing for the rear brake cable, or just two short pieces, front and rear + original housing in the top tube. Are you using housing end caps? Campagnolo supplied metal end caps with their cable housing, I'm not sure these should be used on a CF frame.


I'm sure the campag metal caps didn't fit in to the 'holes' in the downtube for the derailleurs on my frame. Was either that or the metal ones looked like it was breaking the carbon - I forget.

I had to get some plastic ones and modify them with a grinder to fit. Got there in the end. 

I remember I had too much outer cable that was causing a 'bend' where it went into the frame which was causing some pressure.. actually I think that was it rather than the metal caps not fitting.


----------



## jago (Mar 24, 2009)

williethewaiter said:


> I'm sure the campag metal caps didn't fit in to the 'holes' in the downtube for the derailleurs on my frame. Was either that or the metal ones looked like it was breaking the carbon - I forget.
> 
> I had to get some plastic ones and modify them with a grinder to fit. Got there in the end.
> 
> I remember I had too much outer cable that was causing a 'bend' where it went into the frame which was causing some pressure.. actually I think that was it rather than the metal caps not fitting.


I must say I'm a little bit disappointed. Having paid $$$$ for the frame, I'd expect that at least those small parts (end caps and such) would be supplied as well, not to mention lack of instructions/manuals on ridley website.

Here is a pic of the seat clamp and two other parts - I'm not sure what they are? 









Also, what 's that white stuff (red arrow). Looks like some kind of stone that got stuck there by accident and should be removed. Or is that supposed to be some kind of protection against overtightening the clamp.


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 25, 2008)

jago said:


> I must say I'm a little bit disappointed. Having paid $$$$ for the frame, I'd expect that at least those small parts (end caps and such) would be supplied as well, not to mention lack of instructions/manuals on ridley website.
> 
> Here is a pic of the seat clamp and two other parts - I'm not sure what they are?
> 
> ...


the bolt on the left is for mounting the brake. the bolt on the right looks like some sort of barrel adjuster for derailleur. not sure really.

no idea on the thing in the seat clamp. 

Don't worry about it all, when you start riding it all your troubles will be distant memories and you'll be thinking it's the best money you've ever spent - I promise you!:thumbsup:


----------



## jago (Mar 24, 2009)

williethewaiter, you are right about the brake mounting bolt. This one came with the frame, to be used for mounting the front brake. 
Campagnolo supplied three bolts of different lengths with their brakes, and the longest one fits the rear brake.
The barrel adjuster is for the front derailleur, and should be installed somewhere on the cable between the shifter and the cable hole on the downtube.


----------



## jago (Mar 24, 2009)

williethewaiter said:


> Don't worry about it all, when you start riding it all your troubles will be distant memories and you'll be thinking it's the best money you've ever spent - I promise you!:thumbsup:


Finally finished building it up:










more pics:
https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showgallery.php/ppuser/335886/cat/500


----------

